# Topics > Entities > Companies >  LOVO Inc., voicetech, Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - lovo.ai

youtube.com/LOVOLoveYourVoice

facebook.com/lovo.tts

linkedin.com/company/lovoai

instagram.com/lovo.ai

Co-founder and CEO - Charlie Choi

Co-founder and COO - Tom (Seung Kun) Lee

Products and projects:

LOVO Studio, voice creation platform

----------

